#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Ринпоче

## Аньезка

Друзья, как правильно ставить ударение: Ринпоч*Е* или Ринп*О*че? Постоянно слышу разные варианты.

----------


## Jamtso

РинпоЧЕ - так тибетцы ставят

----------

Naldjorpa (01.06.2009), Svetlana Alexandrovna (20.10.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.06.2009), Аньезка (01.06.2009), лесник (02.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> И вообще-то с маленькой буквы. Потому как титул, а не имя собственное.


Вроде иногда и в паспорт прописывают и используют как имя собственное.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ирина

Насколько я знаю, в тибетском языке ударение ставится в каждом слоге, т.е. если в слове 3 слога,  то и   ударения три. :Smilie: 
Т.к. ЧЕ - завершаюший слог , мы можем слышать, что ударение именно на последнем слоге.

----------


## Tiop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKvlDGF1vEE

----------

Pema Sonam (03.06.2009), Аньезка (03.06.2009), Марица (10.06.2009), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKvlDGF1vEE


Хы, а ведь действительно оба слога ударные!  :Big Grin: 

Отдельное спасибо за шикарное видео!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Доржик (21.01.2010), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Tiop

На здоровье!
Спасибо тому, кто его запостил в "Анекдотах".  :Smilie: 

(из видео я бы всё-таки предположил, что ринпОче более... правильно, употребимо? Хотя... ещё смотря в каком диалекте, наверное)

----------


## Светлана

> Насколько я знаю, в тибетском языке ударение ставится в каждом слоге, т.е. если в слове 3 слога,  то и   ударения три.
> Т.к. ЧЕ - завершаюший слог , мы можем слышать, что ударение именно на последнем слоге.


Не на каждом слоге,  а только на последнем.

----------


## Denli

> Не на каждом слоге, а только на последнем.


Точнее, зависит от того, какой частью речи слово является.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Светлана

> Точнее, зависит от того, какой частью речи слово является.


Например?

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

Сонам Дордже, утверждает что ставить ударение нужно на последнем слоге, и сам произносит именно так.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2009), Аньезка (18.06.2009), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------

